# سؤال الاسبوع



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

كل يوم خميس انشاء الله سوف اقوم بوضع سؤال باللغة الانجليزية عن معلومة من المعلومات الفنية فى مجال التعدين والفلزات لمدة اسبوع ودلك لاثراء البحث وتبادل المعلومات والرجاء الاختصار للمعلومة المطلوبة واليكم السؤال الاول 



1-what is ANFO 
2- what is NONEL 


THANKS


----------



## dmaha (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ANFO هو اختصار ل Ammonium nitrate fuel oil وهو عبارة عن مادة تشبه البودرة بيضاء اللون يملأ بها ثقب التفجير بعد شحنه بالمتفجرات
NONEL هى اختصار ل Non Electric وهى نوع من انواع كباسيل التفجير التى لا تعمل بالكهرباء
والله اعلم
​


----------



## alshangiti (4 أكتوبر 2011)

باقى من الوقت المحدد يومين الرجاء من جميع مهندسى التعدين المشاركة لتعم الفائدة 

بانتضاركم الى يوم الخميس شكرا


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخى damah على الاجابة المخنصرة حيث انك الوحيد الدى شارك خلال اسبوع واليك الاجابة بشكل مفصل اتمنى لك التوفيق والاستمرار واراك فى سؤال الاسبوع الثانى حيث سيكون عن الفلزات او metalurgy and processing


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ANFO (or AN/FO, for ammonium nitrate/fuel oil) is a widely used explosive mixture. It consists of ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) and, commonly, heating oil or diesel fuel; any carbon source such as kerosene, coal dust, or even molasses and sugar can be used. Nitromethane is one of the most effective carbon sources in this sort of explosive.
It is by far the most widely used explosive in coal mining, quarrying, metal mining, and civil construction: it accounts for an estimated 80% of the 6,000,000,000 pounds (2.7×109 kg) of explosive used annually in North America.[1] It also sees service in improvised explosive devices, where it is also known as a fertilizer bomb .
The basic chemistry of ANFO detonation is the reaction of ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) with a long chain (hydro)carbon (CnH2n+2) to form nitrogen, carbon dioxide and water. In an ideal stoichiometrically balanced reaction, ANFO is composed of approximately 94.3% AN and 5.7% FO by weight. The normal ratio recommended is 2 U.S. quarts of fuel oil per 50 pounds of ammonium nitrate (80 ml/kg). In practice, a slight excess of fuel oil is added, i.e., 2.5 to 3 quarts of fuel oil per 50 pounds of ammonium nitrate, as underdosing results in reduced performance while overdosing merely results in more post-blast fumes.[3] When detonation conditions are optimal, the aforementioned gases are the only products. In practical use, such conditions are impossible to attain, and blasts produce moderate amounts of toxic gases such as carbon monoxide and oxides of nitrogen (NOx).






Nonel is a shock tube detonator designed to initiate explosions, generally for the purpose of demolition of buildings and for use in the blasting of rock in mines and quarries. Instead of electric wires, a hollow plastic tube delivers the firing impulse to the detonator, making it immune to most of the hazards associated with stray electrical current. It consists of a small diameter, three-layer plastic tube coated on the innermost wall with a reactive explosive compound, which, when ignited, propagates a low energy signal, similar to a dust explosion. The reaction travels at approximately 6,500 ft/s (2,000 m/s) along the length of the tubing with minimal disturbance outside of the tube. The design of nonel detonators incorporates patented technology, including the Cushion Disk (CD) and Delay Ignition Buffer (DIB) to provide reliability and accuracy in all blasting applications.
Nonel was invented by Dyno Nobel's Swedish organization in the 1960s and 1970 and launched to the demolitions market in 1973. Nonel is a contraction of "non electric"


----------



## alshangiti (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*السؤال الرابع*

*للاسف كانت هناك مشاركة واحدة خلال الاسبوعين الماضين وارجو من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع *​ 

*واليكم السؤال الرابع *​ 

*ما هى محاسن ومساوىء طريقة القطع والردم cut and fill stoping وما هو شكل الخام المستخدم فى هده الطريقة *​ 

*بانتضار مهندسى التعدين *​


----------



## alshangiti (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290080#ixzz1cuyK5jgn


*للاسف كانت هناك مشاركة واحدة خلال الاسبوعين الماضين وارجو من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 


واليكم السؤال الرابع


ما هى محاسن ومساوء طريقة القطع والردم cut and fill stoping و ما هو نوع وشكل الخام المستخدم فى عده الطريقة *​


----------



## alshangiti (22 نوفمبر 2011)

No answer for the last week. 


Some ore deposits are essentially tabular but irregular, with varying thickness, inclination, and strength. The cut-and-fill mining method (figure 1) provides adaptability to all of these variables. Its name is derived from the way the ore is mined.

*The ore is removed, or cut, from a small segment of the ore body (0.6 to 110 m3 (20 to 4,000 ft3)), then waste rock is placed back in the hollow for support. This process is repeated, advancing along a horizontal level through the ore body.

*

After one level is mined and filled, the process is repeated in the ore body above the fill material. Most frequently today, the filling material comes from the processing plant in the form of fine sand and water called slurry or tailings, which is mixed with cement to form a stable fill. 

The cut-and-fill method provides a reasonably safe, versatile system for recovering ore that could not otherwise be mined. Throughout the world, hundreds of mines use this method in almost as many variations. However, the ore deposit must be of sufficiently high concentration and value to economically justify this approach.*

*Figure Cut-and-fill mining method.

*

*
Some ore deposits are essentially tabular but irregular, with varying thickness, inclination, and strength. The cut-and-fill mining method (figure 1) provides adaptability to all of these variables. Its name is derived from the way the ore is mined.

*The ore is removed, or cut, from a small segment of the ore body (0.6 to 110 m3 (20 to 4,000 ft3)), then waste rock is placed back in the hollow for support. This process is repeated, advancing along a horizontal level through the ore body.

*

After one level is mined and filled, the process is repeated in the ore body above the fill material. Most frequently today, the filling material comes from the processing plant in the form of fine sand and water called slurry or tailings, which is mixed with cement to form a stable fill. 

The cut-and-fill method provides a reasonably safe, versatile system for recovering ore that could not otherwise be mined. Throughout the world, hundreds of mines use this method in almost as many variations. However, the ore deposit must be of sufficiently high concentration and value to economically justify this approach.*

*Figure Cut-and-fill mining method.

*

*
Some ore deposits are essentially tabular but irregular, with varying thickness, inclination, and strength. The cut-and-fill mining method (figure 1) provides adaptability to all of these variables. Its name is derived from the way the ore is mined.

*The ore is removed, or cut, from a small segment of the ore body (0.6 to 110 m3 (20 to 4,000 ft3)), then waste rock is placed back in the hollow for support. This process is repeated, advancing along a horizontal level through the ore body.

*
*


*


----------

